# Timelines for 00327 (EO Tech)



## BorisK (14 Nov 2015)

Good day.  I'm having trouble finding in my searches an answer to my curiousity of how long the QL5 course is after the 18 month (+\-) OJT period for RCEME EO Tech Apprentices.  Is anyone able to give me a rough length of time as to how long the QL5 course is [I am aware timings constantly change so a firm answer is always tough to give]?

While I'm at it, I might as well ask : what normally happens following QL5 training? Spec Pay initiated and return to unit where you work on becoming deployable / await a new posting season?

Thanks as always for any help.


----------



## sidemount (17 Nov 2015)

There is a new dp2 (ql5) course being implemented. The length is between 4 and 5 months if I recall.
After you ar done...if you are a Cpl, you will recieve your spec pay. If you are luckly you will be posted to a first line unit on the base you are already at. If not you will stay at the svc bn/base maint that you did your ojt package with. Its not often you see someone posted off base after ql5/dp2.

Point to note....when you finish your course make sure you go see your clerks to get you spec pay startes....more often than not, it is not done automatically.


----------

